# Nobody's perfect.



## Encolpius

Hello, do you use the literal translation in your language or something else? Thanks a lot. 

*Hungarian: Senki sem tökéletes. [nobody isn't perfect]*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek (archaism):
«Ουδείς τέλειος»
u'ðis 'telios
lit. "nobody [is] perfect"
There's also a modern rendering of the above archaic phrase, with double negation:
«κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος»
ka'nis ðen 'ine 'telios
lit. "nobody is not perfect"


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Kukaan ei ole täydellinen._


----------



## enoo

French : Personne n'est parfait. - nobody is perfect. 
(Yes I put the "n'" as part of "nobody", because even if "nobody=personne" without that n', all sentences that starts with nobody+verb actually starts with "personne n'/ne +verb". I don't count this as a double negation )


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:
*Ningú no és perfecte. [Nobody* is perfect]

_Ningú_ really means "anybody" (in interrogative sentences), but that _no_ transforms it into "nobody".
Same for _cap _(any/none), _mai_ (ever/never), _res_ (anything/nothing) etc...


----------



## venezolanita

En español: nadie es perfecto


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish, we use double negation as well:

*Kimse mükemmel değildir [Nobody is not perfect]*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Ninguém é perfeito.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch/ Nederlands: *niemand is perfect* (never negative).


----------



## Agró

In Basque:
"Inor ez da perfektua"

inor: someone; nobody (in neg. sentence)
ez: not
da: is
perfektua: perfect


----------



## cer_albastru

in Romanian: Nimeni nu este perfect.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech language:

Nikdo není dokonalý


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Никой не е съвършен.=Nobody is perfect.


----------



## jana.bo99

That is true.


Croatian: Nitko nije savršen

Slovenian: Nihče ni popoln

German: Niemand ist perfekt

How do you say in your language?

Thank you.

B.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Ninguém é perfeito.


----------



## sakvaka

A variation: _Kaikki eivät voi olla täydellisiä_, not everyone can be perfect.


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish

*Ingen är perfekt.


----------



## apsicle

Filipino = Walang taong perpekto!


----------



## Saluton

There is no cliché in Russian. We may say:
Никто не совершенен. (Nikto ne sovershenen)
Идеальных людей не бывает. (Ideal'nykh lyudey ne byvayet - there are no perfect people)


----------



## ThomasK

I once started a thread about the word 'perfect' (translations without 'perfect'). You might be interested in that.


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italian the cliché is:
Nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## ilocas2

ilocas2 said:


> Czech language:
> 
> Nikdo není dokonalý



Slovak: Nikto nie je dokonalý

Polish: Nikt nie jest doskonały


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: _Ingen är perfekt._ - Nobody is perfect.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Hello, do you use the literal translation in your language or something else? Thanks a lot.
> 
> *Hungarian: Senki sem tökéletes. [nobody isn't perfect]*


 
Litteral English translation:

Senki nem tökéletes [Nobody not perfect]
Senki sem tökéletes [Nobody also-not perfect]


----------



## Petro M

*Polish*: Nikt nie jest doskonały.


----------



## Petro M

Polish: Nikt nie jest doskonały


----------



## nooij

In *Dutch*: _"Niemand is perfect" _or _"Niemand is volmaakt"_.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:Tanging ang Maykapal lang ang Sakdal!(Only God is perfect), other versions are "Dios lang ang perpekto."/ walang perpekto.(nobody is perfect)


----------

